# poultry proposal



## i is a moose (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought I'd float this one across the folks here, and see what could come of it.

My proposal is to make 27 May "International Beer Can Chicken Day*". Maybe I'm just obsessed for the time-being, but I think it would be great if we all took the evening to burn up some birds, and have a meal with friends and family.

BBC's are a fun, inexpensive, and less time-demanding way to not only get the smoking itch scratched, but also introduce a unique day dedicated to restful, enjoyable dining.

Do I get a second?

* I prefer the term "Beer Butt Chicken" because it's funny sounding, but "Beer Can" sounds more... publicly promotable.. than the former term. Plus, a "can" is a "butt" anyway, right?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2011)

I didn't know they had chicken in Titan.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 28, 2011)

They're pretty dang expensive, once you factor in the pressure suits and freeze-dried feed.


SmokinAl said:


> I didn't know they had chicken in Titan.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 28, 2011)

So, what's significant about May 27th?  Usually there's some reason or other for burdening a specific date with a "name" or cause to celebrate?  And a "International" declaration to boot.


----------



## arnie (Mar 28, 2011)

NWDave said:


> So, what's significant about May 27th?  Usually there's some reason or other for burdening a specific date with a "name" or cause to celebrate?  And a "International" declaration to boot.


That's easy! It's my wife's birthday. 

Why, sometimes if it would fall on the 4th Monday I’d get the whole town involved.

There’d be a parade complete with a marching band and a color guard.

They’d go through town and end up at the cemetery (our son’s Eagle Scout project was a pad with a podium for such auspicious occasions).  

There would be local dignitaries and politicians giving speeches and we would even have a 21 gun salute.

My wife is so modest she could never believe that I organized it all for her.

So I would have to admit our local Scout troops helped out.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 28, 2011)

Nothing special at all, it just seemed like enough time to spread the word, and close enough to summer to guarantee some decent weather.

As to international, there are some folks here from outside the 'States, and another forum I frequent does as well. Shoot, I'm on Titan, so technically, it's intersolar!

However, you're right, an "international" job means a huge scope, so how's about "Beer Can Chicken Day"?

Realistically, I don't expect it to really take off in any big way, but if enough of us 'Q-heads take some stance on recognizing a specific day for barbecue (besides 4 July, Thanksgiving, Labor Day or Memorial Day) then given enough instances of Beer Can Chicken Day, it could become a legit thing. all it takes is enough people to recognize a day as important in some way before it simply becomes a tradition.

We can make this happen.
 


NWDave said:


> So, what's significant about May 27th?  Usually there's some reason or other for burdening a specific date with a "name" or cause to celebrate?  And a "International" declaration to boot.


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 28, 2011)

I scratch the smoking itch every weekend. I'm in!!! If I remember.

How about brisket day too!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 28, 2011)

I am in... Man i love me some beer butt chicken..mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 29, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> I am in... Man i love me some beer butt chicken..mmmmmmmmmmmmm




Alright!


----------

